# 私 甘いものをみると　ついたべたくなるの



## yqjuliana

This sentence is taken from a Chinese book for dealing with JLPT2 test. I checked this web dictionary for つい, but I didn't get a satisfying meaning for this sentence. Could any one tell me the meaning for  つい in this sentence, thank you!


----------



## animelover

> つい
> (二)〔してはいけないと思う事を〕その場の状況に流されて（無意識のうちに）してしまうことを表わす。
> 「つい〔＝思わず〕笑い出してしまった」
> 「時間に追われ、つい審理を急ぐ」


(新明解国語辞典　第五版)



> 話しているうちについ余計なことをしゃべってしまったらしい.　I'm afraid I made a bad slip when I was talking to him.


(新和英大辞典　大5版)


----------



## greenapplejam

I agree with animelover. If I add more information;
つい means "in spite of oneself", "Against my better judgment", "without intention", "impulsively".
The sentence may mean "When I see sweets, I get the urge to eat it in spite of myself."

中日友好。


----------



## YangMuye

なんだか「～*ると、つい*」をみ*ると、つい*古いネタを思い出してしまった。
「ランランルー。ドナルドは嬉しくな*ると、つい*やっちゃうんだ。みんなも一緒にやってみようよ。いくよ？ランランルー」


----------



## yqjuliana

Animelover, thank you very much for such a quick help.


----------



## yqjuliana

greenapplejam, I'm really appreciated for your supplementary information, so i was wondering if i'm right to get it as is in my paraphrase "私 甘いものをみると　たべたいてならない。" 
best wishes for people in both countries!


----------



## yqjuliana

YangMuye, Thanks for your sentence. I'm afraid I may perform poorly in Japanese  for I've learned it all by myself and only get a rough meaning about the sentence. Since you're Chinese too, could I understand it in Chinese "ドナルド很有趣,我也情不自禁想玩,大家也试着一起去玩吧,去吗?"?


----------



## YangMuye

yqjuliana said:


> YangMuye, Thanks for your sentence. I'm afraid I may perform poorly in Japanese  for I've learned it all by myself and only get a rough meaning about the sentence. Since you're Chinese too, could I understand it in Chinese "ドナルド很有趣,我也情不自禁想玩,大家也试着一起去玩吧,去吗?"?


See 蓝蓝路. If you can't visit Youtube, you may find the episode on Chinese video sites such as Youku, Tudou, etc.


----------



## Tonky

yqjuliana said:


> so i was wondering if i'm right to get it as is in my paraphrase "私 甘いものをみると　たべたいてならない。"


Maybe, たべた*く*てならない?


----------



## yqjuliana

I'll make it, thank you anyway!


----------



## yqjuliana

Tonky said:


> Maybe, たべた*く*てならない?


Thank you very much for the correction!


----------

